# Is it irritans???Where are the experts??



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

IT looks just like the one mr. hannibal has.This fish is 5 inches exactly.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's a nice fish









My wild guess would be brandtii, not irritans, due to its finnage...


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

it looks like a irritans to me

but I havn't seen many Irritans, so I cann't be sure. But that is a spectacular fish you have!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

brandti 
100% not an irritan


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Doesnt look brandtii to me..but no expert here. The spotting looks more irritans to me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I tend to agree; S. irritans.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I am leaning towards irritan also. At any rate that is gorgeous p.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

looks nothing like my brandit...i agree with the others, irritan it is.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

It looks alot like this one. Ash seems to think this is a irritans and i agree. What's he like, Mean?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

As i told you once you should post a better pic (no flash no brilliance) to be 100% sure...the last clearer pic (not your fish) certainly is S. irritans :nod: ...!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Here are a few pics with no flash,are these any better??


----------

